# Identifying breeds



## LalaRolls (Jun 11, 2019)

Just wondering if anyone could help identify breeds of our two pigeons. We rescued them from a guy getting rid of them so short of “pigeon” we don’t know anything else about them.


----------



## beachwood45789 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi, they look like rollers one is a blue checker white flight splash the other a white roller. Beachwood


----------



## LalaRolls (Jun 11, 2019)

Thanks a lot


----------

